# Is 3-Year AppleCare Protection Plan Worth It?



## Amie (May 31, 2011)

When I bought my MacBook Air, I opted to purchased the 3-year AppleCare Protection Plan with it. Admittedly, I had never done that before. With my previous computers, I just got the standard 1-year warranty with no additional extended plan. It cost $250 but I figured I might as well get it all covered, right?

Just wondering, do you think it's worth the $250 for 3 years? I guess it all depends on what (if anything) goes wrong during that timeframe. I am interested in hearing your past experiences. Did you buy it and never had to use it? Or did you buy it and were thankful you did because it saved you an arm and a leg in repairs within the 3 years? 

By the way, sorry if this is in the wrong section. I wasn't sure where to post it, so I stuck it here in Bob's Place. RIP, Bob.  I remember that dude from years ago and I was here when he passed. I hope his family is doing well.


----------



## icemanjc (May 31, 2011)

Yep, totally worth it! As you can see by my other thread about my MacBook. My dad also has a MacBook air and he's actually brought his in numerous times and they been great about it. Random things have gone wrong, from hinges to video problems. I guess you never know when something is goin to go wrong so it is best to just go for it.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jun 1, 2011)

In my experience, things go wrong the very day after a 1 year guarantee or 3 year protection plan expires!

I also wonder why so many problems come up with Mac hardware when you consider the cost of these machines.


----------



## Amie (Jun 1, 2011)

I do not like your replies.  LOL
Wow, I hope nothing goes wrong with my new baby. I had an old iBook G4 for 8 years and used the damn thing constantly (probably about a 13-year usage on it) and never once had anything go wrong with it. Just a keyboard replacement because the letters were fading off and that's it.
I hope your dad's MacBook Air is an exception and I hope they don't generally have problems. I've heard great things about them. Well, I just bought mine very recently, so I guess time will tell. (crossing my fingers)


----------



## icemanjc (Jun 1, 2011)

Well it was a first generation, so they might have ironed out the kinks by now so hopefully yours doesn't die!


----------



## Amie (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, I see! Ok, now I feel better. Yeah Apple took like 2 years to work on the new MacBook Airs and perfect them. All the other generations came out really close together. They were rushing it, IMO. The new ones are awesome!


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 1, 2011)

Well you have almost year from purchase to buy AppleCare for your new Air.


----------



## Amie (Jun 2, 2011)

Already bought it! On the same day I purchased my Air. That's why I started this thread, 'cause I was wondering if it was really worth it or if I made a mistake. Ah well, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 2, 2011)

Yea the Air is hard to get into. I think you did the right thing.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 5, 2011)

Repairs, especially on laptops, can be pricey. A logic board replacement can go to $ 1000, and a screen replacement is at least $ 300. At least if anything goes wrong, and you'd need a more expensive repair, it's covered. 
Plus even if you don't end up needing it for any repairs, you can always use their phone support too. And if you want to upgrade your MacBook Air to a newer model in like 2 years or so, you will get much better price for your laptop than if it didn't come with AppleCare. 
So good for either case. And don't forget it gives global coverage too - so if you'll travel in Europe, Asia or somewhere you can still get support for it.


----------



## eric2006 (Jun 5, 2011)

I had an iMac G5 that had a logic board failure, luckily it was under AppleCare and was covered. It would have cost $1000 to repair out of warranty, so I consider it a good investment.
It's also nice that they can do things in-store. I had a failure of a SuperDrive on my MBP and they were able to replace it same-day.


----------

